# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold  10/03/2017 PACK7 - FC HUAWEI MODULE - Update 2.0.0.0139 - WORLD FIRST

## mohamed73

Added FRP UNLOCK FOR :  *Huawei Mate 9*  MHA-AL10AMHA-AL10BMHA-AL10CMHA-L09BMHA-L29BMHA-L2ABMHA-TL00A *Huawei Mate 9 Pro*  LON-AL00ALON-AL00BLON-AL00CLON-AL00DLON-CL00BLON-L09ALON-L09BLON-L29ALON-L29BLON-L29CLON-L29DLON-TL10B *Huawei Nova*  CAN-AL00CAN-AL10CAN-L1CAN-L2CAN-L3CAN-L11CAN-L12CAN-L13CAN-TL10CAN-TL20CAZ-AL00 *Huawei Nova Plus*  MLA-L1MLA-L2MLA-L3MLA-L11MLA-L12MLA-L13 *Huawei G9 Plus*  MLA-TL00MLA-TL10MLA-UL00 *Huawei Maimang 5*  MLA-AL00MLA-AL10MLA-CL00 *Huawei Honor V9 (WORLD FIRST)*  DUK-AL10DUK-AL20DUK-AL30DUK-L09DUK-TL30 *Huawei P10  (WORLD FIRST)*  VTR-AL00VTR-L29 *Huawei P10 Plus (WORLD FIRST)*  VKY-AL00VKY-L29  
Added unlock, IMEI,BT,WIFI,SN,Vendor,Country repair, HUAWEI ID and FRP unlock for: *Huawei Honor Magic*  NTS-AL00 *Huawei NATASHA*  NTS-AL00 *Huawei Nova Lite*  PRA-LX2 *Huawei P8 Lite 2017*  PRA-LX1PRA-LX3PRA-L01PRA-L02PRA-L03PRA-L11PRA-L21PRA-L22PRA-L23PRA-L31PRA-TL00PRA-TL10 *Huawei Honor 8 Youth Edition*  PRA-AL00 *Huawei P10 Lite*  PRA-LA1 *Huawei Mate 9 Lite*  BLL-L23 *Huawei GR5*  BLL-L22 *Huawei GT3*  NMO-L01NMO-L02NMO-L03NMO-L21NMO-L22NMO-L23NMO-L31NMO-L51 *Huawei Honor 6X*  BLN-AL10BLN-L21BLN-L22BLN-L23BLN-TL00BLN-TL10

----------

